# Leather Resoration in Cardiff?



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone local do the above? Or know a good place?

Cheers
Matt


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

try a company called LVV services , when i did the smart repairs they were doing leather work , i know it was a while ago but might be still around , and im sure they were from around that area

heres the link
http://www.lvvservices.com/


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Peter


----------

